# Iver Johnson Bike Show - Fitchburg Historical Society



## Handyman (Jul 10, 2016)

Random moments from the Fitchburg Historical Society’s annual Iver Johnson Bike Show. The Historical Society is open Monday’s and Tuesday’s 10:00AM - 4:00PM, and Wednesday’s  10:00AM – 6:00PM.  Check out this unique and historic show before it to becomes part of the city’s history. Show organizers, (below) Peter Capodagli (Handyman) and Scott Kinsman (Ivrjhnsn).


----------



## Handyman (Jul 10, 2016)

Check back here tomorrow for more pics.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)

If you can get to this, you should. Lots of great stuff to see!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 11, 2016)

................and a few more pics of the show.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 17, 2016)

What a fantastic display of bikes!!!! 
Looks like so much time and effort went in to this.


----------

